# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Cek grow kujaku sakazume

## medicineman

Mohon masukannya terhadap pertumbuhan kujaku yang satu ini



Mungkin ikan male ya, karena perut juga belum menunjukkan gejala turun khas kujaku di ukuran yang nyaris 50bu

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

